# How much do bees cost?



## canfossi

A friend may be giving me a hive, and I am contemplating on whether to get into things or not. I am just starting to read up on beekeeping. On average how much would a pound of bees cost, also how much for a queen? Can you point me in the direction of some good sites for the beginner please? Thanks Chris


----------



## Batt

I get my packaged bees from Jester Bee Company AT $62/ 3# pkg. with queen plus shipping. But I have no idea how much shipping to Canada would be. You need at least a 3# pkg. to get started. Also check out the "Sticky" threads listed above for excellent references.


----------



## canfossi

Thanks!


----------



## sugarbush

IMO this is the best site for the beginner http://www.bushfarms.com/bees.htm

The 3# package price that was quoted sounds either a few years old or a quantity discount.
I havent priced Jenter, if that is their price that is a really good deal.
Packages are running 75.00- 80.00 us dollars most places, Nucs run higher.


----------



## alleyyooper

Not sure if importing bees to Canada is allow any more. At one time you could but I had heard it was stopped.

Contact these people in Alvinson Ont. they are very nice people and may be able to point you in down the right path . I do know they sell queens, Buckfast from Denmark breeding.

http://www.munrohoney.com/index.asp

 Al


----------



## sugarbush

alleyyooper said:


> Not sure if importing bees to Canada is allow any more. At one time you could but I had heard it was stopped.
> 
> http://www.munrohoney.com/index.asp
> 
> Al


Alley
I am pretty sure you are right about the border closing.

I looked at the Jenter link and those prices are their pickup prices.


----------



## canfossi

WHat are nuc's? Thanks Chris


----------



## Batt

canfossi said:


> What are nuc's?


 A nuc is a hive box of only 4 frames, a queen and about 3# of bees. The frames have been pulled out, some have brood, some have honey. Hope is to get a new colony off to a flying start.



> I looked at the Jester link and those prices are their pickup prices.


 Thus the "plus shipping" comment. I especially wanted to make that point since the OP was from Canada.


----------



## sugarbush

Adron said:


> Thus the "plus shipping" comment. I especially wanted to make that point since the OP was from Canada.


This is from the top of their price list.
"Items below are available to be picked up at West Ridge,AR only, no Shipping."

To me that means that they do not ship


----------



## DaleK

Chris contact David VanDerDussen (sp?) at NOD Apiary in Frankford, he should be able to point you in the right direction. The beekeeper who has hives on us is from Napanee but I can't remember his name.


----------



## Batt

sugarbush said:


> This is from the top of their price list.
> "Items below are available to be picked up at West Ridge,AR only, no Shipping."
> 
> To me that means that they do not ship


Not to be argumentative, but you didn't read the entire page. Complete hives and nuc's are not shippable However packages are:


> Package Bees:
> 3 lb. Packages with Queen:
> 
> Include laying Queen - Packages available April - May. Up to 5 pkgs per crate.
> 
> 1 - 10 $62.00 each plus postage
> 11 - up $58.00 each plus postage
> 
> They go: Special Handling, Parcel Post. Please refer to chart for shipping and handling.
> 
> Find your Zone here, go to this link http://postcalc.usps.gov/Zonecharts/default.asp and type 396 where it asks for 3 digit origin Zip code and it will give you long lists, Once you see the list try to find first 3 digits of your zip code, next to it you will see what zone you are located in. Once you know your Zone find the postage in the chart below.
> 
> 
> Find Zone to get Postage
> 
> Pkgs in crateZones 1 & 2 3 4 5 6
> 
> 1 20.00 21.00 22.00 24.00 25.00
> 2 25.00 26.00 28.00 31.00 33.00
> 3 26.00 27.00 30.00 33.00 37.00
> 4 27.00 29.00 33.00 38.00 41.00
> 5 29.00 30.00 35.00 39.00 42.00
> 
> PACKAGE BEES: The Post Office will only accept package bees as Fourth Class Mail (Parcel Post). Please add the appropriate shipping charge if you wish us to mail your packages. Postage is calculated by the crate. Shipping costs vary considerably


 They have always shipped to me in the past.


----------

